# Good News for Ocean Beach Club Owners!!!



## airis2001@gmail.com (Oct 23, 2017)

I just checked my billing statement for next year and the fees are up a whopping $13 or so. I was expecting ten times that as an increase


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2017)

How many units will DRI renovate next year.


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 23, 2017)

They will be renovating all the Phase II / Building B units in Ocean Beach Club.  Last year they did Phase I / Building A units.

The one advantage that OBC has is that there are over 15,000+K interval weeks.   So the Reserve funds are usually pretty healthy, even if DRI does not fund to the same percentage that Marriott does.

It was a bit of a surprise MF's only went up 1.2% this year.   But we had been hearing rumors that Apollo was pushing DRI hard to reduce MF's increases in VB this year.  It seemed logical since there was no way DRI could keep raising MF's 10% a year and not creating some other problems for themselves.   I also credit the new GM down at OBC / Oceanaire.  That guy has really started to bring some order and control to the confusion and even chaos that existed before he got there.  He seems like a real professional.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 24, 2017)

airis2001@gmail.com said:


> I just checked my billing statement for next year and the fees are up a whopping $13 or so. I was expecting ten times that as an increase



I was quite shocked to see my billing statement for 2018 as well.  Nice unexpected surprise.


----------

